# Anbieter gesucht



## WiZdooM (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo

ich suche derzeit einen (günstigen) Anbieter für einen dedizierten Windows IIS mit möglicher Datenbankanbindung (MSSQL, MySQL - Remotezugriff) und optional einem eigenen MX.

Kennt da jemand günstige, gute und verlässliche Anbieter ?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

gerne kann ich ein passendes Angebot zu einem dedizierten Server mit dem Betriebssystem Windows Server 2003 / 2008 erstellen. Hierbei handelt es sich insgesamt um eigene Server, die in einem Rechenzentrum in Frankfurt untergebracht sind. Zwecks Absprache weiterer Details wäre es schön, wenn ich weitere Angaben zur gewünschten Hardware und dem veranschlagten Trafficvolumen per Email an info [at] busoft [dot] de bekäme. Gerne rufe ich auch zur genaueren Planung telefonisch zurück.

Ich wünsche ein schönes Wochenende,

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## WiZdooM (26. März 2009)

Hallo Arne,

Danke für dein Angebot und ich bitte um Entschuldigung, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde, aber ich habe viel um die Ohren und das letzte Wörtchen ist in Sachen ASP-Server noch nicht gesprochen.
Ich habe aber Deine Adresse mal fest notiert und melde mich in ca 2 Wochen direkt bei Dir, wenn unsere neuen Geschäftspartner ihren Besuch beendet haben und ich feste Vorgaben habe.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. April 2009)

Hallo Wizzy,

ist ja gar kein Problem - gibt immer wieder Dinge, die mit höherer Priorität dazwischenkommen. Hat sich im Bezug auf die Vorgaben schon Neues ergeben?

Wünsche einen schönen sonnigen Nachmittag aus dem Rheingau,
Arne


----------

